# A nice vanilla frangrance?



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 18, 2006)

Can someone suggest any nice perfumes that have the main note (or one of) as Vanilla? 

TIA!


----------



## asteffey (Feb 18, 2006)

l'occitane la vanille. one spray is totally enough to last the whole day. its super concentrated and the vanilla scent is amazing. it isnt like vanilla spray you'd find at bath and body works, it is a complex vanilla. check it out!


----------



## karen (Feb 18, 2006)

Whether you want pure vanilla or vanilla with another fruity or foody/warm note, Comptoir Sud Pacifique have some of the best, IMO. 

Matin Calin(By CSP) is a warm, buttery vanilla scent that I love.
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...ego  ryId=4142

Vanilla Extreme is a pure tahitian vanilla:
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...eg  oryId=4142

Here's a selection of a few others by them that you can look through:
http://www.sephora.com/browse/brand_...l?brandId=4142


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm a total CSP addict, and have been for a long time. And the reason why, because they have the nicest smelling vanilla scents.


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 24, 2006)

Please, do yourself a favour and look at this website:
www.blackphoenixalchemylab.com
They have loads of perfume oils, but the best one is their vanilla fragrance Antique Lace. You really NEED to buy a 10 ml bottle, it is THE best vanilla scent I've ever tried.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 24, 2006)

You're in Australia! Oh goodie, I can recommend something not too expensive and something not too sickly as far as vanillas go.

The other day, I was in Myer at the Kit counter and tried out their Hei Poa fragrances - there is one that has vanilla (they all have a monoi de Tahiti base) and it was sublime!!! I want the frangipani & vanilla ones...sigh.

You can go to www.kitcosmetics.com.au to see more on what they stock. I can't recall the price, it wasn't too expensive, round 30-40 AUD? But don't quote me on that.


----------



## monirock (Feb 25, 2006)

i think i'm the only person who likes the perfume Vanilla Fields but try it anyway =)


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 1, 2006)

One I've been wearing a lot - Cake Beauty's Desserted Island body glaze. It's lush!


----------



## stacey (Mar 1, 2006)

Cashmere by Donna Karen reminds me of vanilla.


----------



## Joelle (Mar 2, 2006)

Annick Goutal - Vanille Exquise
L'Artisan Parfumeur - Jour de Fete
L´Artisan Parfumeur - Vanilia by L´Artisan 
Serge Lutens - Bois de Vanille
Christiane - Celle Calypso 
E.Coudray - Ambre et Vanille 
E.Coudray - Vanille et Coco 
People of the Labyrinth - Luctor et Emergo 
Maison de la Vanille - Vanille Divine des Tropiques 
Maison de la Vanille - Vanille Fleurie du Tahiti 
Maison de la Vanille - Vanille Givree des Antilles 
Maison de la Vanille - Vanille Noir de Mexique
Maison de la Vanille - Vanille Sauvage de Madagascar
Molinard - Vaniteck 
Montale - Vanille Absolue 
Patricia de Nicolai - Vanilla Tonka
Penhaligons - Artemisia

i hope thats is enough


----------



## MACreation (Mar 9, 2006)

hanai mori


----------



## productjunkie (Mar 14, 2006)

Victoria Secrets - Vanilla Lace... but in perfume form. The spray is great but it doesnt have the same vanilla-y effect. I always get compliments when I wear this. Enjoy!


----------



## aurelhard (May 3, 2006)

Serge Lutens' _Un Bois Vanille_ — a lovely dry smoky black vanilla, with nothing of sickly commercial icecream about it.


----------



## Preah (May 9, 2006)

L'Artisan Parfumeur - Vanilia. Really natural floral vanilla, rather woody/smoky than too sweet. 

Too bad it fades so fast.


----------



## mspixieears (May 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *productjunkie* 
_Victoria Secrets - Vanilla Lace... but in perfume form. The spray is great but it doesnt have the same vanilla-y effect. I always get compliments when I wear this. Enjoy!_

 
Yeah, this IS beautiful, I don't know what possessed me to give it to a friend, who decided she no longer wanted to keep in touch with me. Damn!


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 10, 2006)

les senteurs vanille by molinard... divine des tropiques by la maison de la vanille (my personal fave) and vanille extreme by comptoir sud pacifique.. you should definitely sample these


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aurelhard* 
_Serge Lutens' Un Bois Vanille — a lovely dry smoky black vanilla, with nothing of sickly commercial icecream about it._

 
this smells more like black licorice to me, lol... do you smell it??


----------

